
AIX or Linux on POWER (2010) - indigodaddy
http://gibsonnet.net/blog/cgaix/html/AIX%20or%20Linux%20on%20POWER.html
======
grafelic
I had the great pleasure of adminstrating and deploying AIX for 6 years. It
really is an extremely solid OS. During that time I also worked with HP-UX,
which compared to AIX felt stuck in some oldschool UNIX limbo especially
concerning storage handling felt extremely clunky. As mentioned in the article
AIX's LVM implementation is a joy to use giving the administrator the ability
to extend and SHRINK a live filesystem and LVM mirroring with AIX was rock
solid. The AIX LPAR technology was very impressive and fun to work with.
Perhaps the years have given my memories a rosy taint but working solely Linux
now (OpenShift), I sort of miss those days with AIX.

------
lukevp
Unless your product requires AIX to function, I recommend against AIX and
POWER in general. You aren’t going to be able to get cheap POWER machines for
distributed computing in the future. You can’t use Rust, Go, .NET at all. You
can run Kubernetes unofficially, but cross your fingers that the images you
want to run have a ppc64 build. Docker doesn’t even officially support the
platform. [0]

There are severe limitations to AIX, and everything is just enough different
to make things unpleasant.

[0] [https://github.com/docker-library/official-
images#architectu...](https://github.com/docker-library/official-
images#architectures-other-than-amd64)

------
jmclnx
The largest problem with AIX for Linux people who have never seen it are the
commands can operate differentially. But installing the GNU package gets
around that. Actually in this case, I find AIX quite similar to the BSDs.

One quote that was interesting/funny based upon current happenings:

"All IBM need to do is create their own Linux distribution (Blue Linux
perhaps?)"

:)

------
indigodaddy
At my dj, we still have a fairly good amount of AIX, but not enough to only
have to interact with a given AIX system maybe once every few days or so, so
the learning curve is slowish. The OS seems much more linuxy than Sun-ny, it
would seem??

------
pjmlp
Aix naturally.

------
SloopJon
This post, which talks about AIX 7.1 on POWER7, was published in August of
2010.

~~~
dang
Belatedly added. Thanks!

------
ch_123
I feel like this link needs a date included in the title, since it describes
POWER7 as being new (POWER7 came out in 2010)

~~~
dang
Belatedly added. Thanks!

